# Patek Phillipe: where is the best price ?



## On_Time

Friends

Is the price of PP watches the same in every country after taking into account exchange rates ?

Or in some country, it could be better ?

Is that an urban myth only ?

Have you come across a cheaper (relatively of course) PP than the price you paid for yours ?

Is the USA better / worse than Europe, for example ?

Is Dubai Duty Free any more affordable ? or should it be Singapore / Hong Kong where you can find the best deal possible ?

I am just curious, before I make the plunge to enter my local PP AD (as I travel overseas often).

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Crunchy

I found that swiss or german AD such as guebelin offer the best prices. Patek is very rarely discounted, so the closer to switzerland probably offer best value from logistics and tax point of view, especially if you are a foreigner who can get tax refund.

Edit: caveat is most of the time they are sold out so you may need to order and wait for the stock. For rarer models it could be few months wait. Stock is more readily available in asia such as singapore but the prices are higher.


----------



## jnelson3097

It's supply and demand with Patek. Some models are discounted more heavily than others and some aren't discounted at all. I know Patek is planning a price increase in Europe this year, not sure about any other parts of the world.


----------



## hkwatchguy

In my experience, Asia (or HK specifically), does not give you advantageous prices because of the demand. Your best bet is if you go on vacations or travel for work often, go to less luxury-focused countries like Australia or Canada where there is less demand. I'd imagine less affluent European countries (thinking of places like Greece) would also have advantageous pricing.

The only problem is models may be backordered, though you could pay a deposit and have the AD ship the watch to you (if you're comfortable with paying a deposit and then wiring money to ADs in another country).


----------



## KishanDhakan

Dubai definitely i deal in watches in Dubai not authorised but i can get you discount of upto 35% with box and papers Patek, AP Rolex, Hublot, JLC, Cartier and many other watch brands. Dubai duty free is same as elsewhere they do hardly 10%.


----------



## Watchbreath

:roll: Nothing like buying a watch of that ilk without a factory warranty.


KishanDhakan said:


> Dubai definitely i deal in watches in Dubai not authorised but i can get you discount of upto 35% with box and papers Patek, AP Rolex, Hublot, JLC, Cartier and many other watch brands. Dubai duty free is same as elsewhere they do hardly 10%.


----------



## KishanDhakan

all watches come with manufaturer warranty.


----------



## Watchbreath

Will it come with a valid stamp and dated?


KishanDhakan said:


> all watches come with manufaturer warranty.


----------



## Dancing Fire

KishanDhakan said:


> Dubai definitely i deal in watches in Dubai not authorised but* i can get you discount of upto 35% with box and papers Patek*, AP Rolex, Hublot, JLC, Cartier and many other watch brands. Dubai duty free is same as elsewhere they do hardly 10%.


Mechanical or quartz?


----------



## KishanDhakan

Watchbreath said:


> Will it come with a valid stamp and dated?


Yes stamped and dated.


----------



## KishanDhakan

Dancing Fire said:


> Mechanical or quartz?


both.


----------



## Dancing Fire

KishanDhakan said:


> Dubai definitely i deal in watches in Dubai not authorised but *i can get you discount of upto 35% with box and papers* Patek, AP Rolex, Hublot, JLC, Cartier and many other watch brands. Dubai duty free is same as elsewhere they do hardly 10%.


:think:..Lets all go on a field trip to Dubai. This will be like going to the candy factory when i was in grade school..:-d


----------



## shnjb

KishanDhakan said:


> Dubai definitely i deal in watches in Dubai not authorised but i can get you discount of upto 35% with box and papers Patek, AP Rolex, Hublot, JLC, Cartier and many other watch brands. Dubai duty free is same as elsewhere they do hardly 10%.


Wow seriously?


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Dancing Fire said:


> :think:..Lets all go on a field trip to Dubai. This will be like going to the candy factory when i was in grade school..:-d


Maybe we can get 40% if we go as a group and bulk buy?


----------



## KishanDhakan

ilikebigbutts said:


> Maybe we can get 40% if we go as a group and bulk buy?


lol. its not all 35% i said upto 35%. it also depends on the availability of a particular watch, but definitely cheaper compared to anywhere else. some PP i sell at premium as well because its been discontinued. eg: 5070P discontinued since 2009.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I think the best price is relative. To me the best price is where you feel comfortable buying from, specially something as expensive as this.
just my 0.02cts


----------



## ilikebigbutts

KishanDhakan said:


> lol. its not all 35% i said upto 35%. it also depends on the availability of a particular watch, but definitely cheaper compared to anywhere else. some PP i sell at premium as well because its been discontinued. eg: 5070P discontinued since 2009.


5396g-011 for me please.


----------



## Dancing Fire

KishanDhakan said:


> lol. its not all 35% i said upto 35%. it also depends on the availability of a particular watch, but definitely cheaper compared to anywhere else. some PP i sell at premium as well because its been discontinued. eg: 5070P discontinued since 2009.


35% off based on which country's MSRP?..:-s For all we know Dubai's MSRP might be 20% higher than the U.S.


----------



## Kaagemusha

Kishandhakan, Your coordinates please. Interested in pp nautilus Ref. No. 5726-A/001


----------



## Mr.Sam Patek

Kaagemusha said:


> Kishandhakan, Your coordinates please. Interested in pp nautilus Ref. No. 5726-A/001


I am in Dubai fairly regularly. If you could validate, I can pursue. That said I do have a degree of skepticism here. In terms of MSRP, Dubai Is typically the same as the US.


----------



## napel

ilikebigbutts said:


> Maybe we can get 40% if we go as a group and bulk buy?


For 40% off, count me in. First I have a few things to do:

-fill out second mortgage paper work
-cash in kids college funds
-donate left kidney


----------



## David Chetty

Hi Kishan, I am in Dubai, send me your contact details for a chat.

regards

david chetty


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

My local dealer just recently stopped being an AD for Patek. He had 4 pieces and when the contract ended, he knocked 20% off. I don't where or who bought them but in the space of 2-3 weeks 3 of them had gone. About $140k's worth, obviously he was happy. I believe he still has a Golden Ellipse if anyone is after one.


----------



## plastique999

KishanDhakan said:


> lol. its not all 35% i said upto 35%. it also depends on the availability of a particular watch, but definitely cheaper compared to anywhere else. some PP i sell at premium as well because its been discontinued. eg: 5070P discontinued since 2009.


If this is really true, I am seriously interested in a 5712/1A
Please let me know and PM me


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> My local dealer just recently stopped being an AD for Patek. He had 4 pieces and when the contract ended, he knocked 20% off. I don't where or who bought them but in the space of 2-3 weeks 3 of them had gone. About $140k's worth, obviously he was happy. I believe he still has a Golden Ellipse if anyone is after one.


My mistake, he sold the Ellipse, it's a white gold Gondolo he has left


----------



## Cisse

Hopefully going to Dubai early next year , did anyone get in contact with Mr Dhakan?


----------



## Justin Stacks

hkwatchguy said:


> go to less luxury-focused countries like Australia or Canada where there is less demand.


You don't think people focus on luxury goods in Australia or Canada??? There is no lack of demand for luxury goods in either country.

Don't buy in Australia. Don't buy anything here. Everything costs more.

FYI - Australians are living in the most expensive G20 economy in the world. A study by the World Bank shows the costs of goods and services in Australia are elevated around the levels of pricey European countries Switzerland, Norway, Denmark and Sweden.Overall, Australia ranks as the fourth most expensive economy out of 177 countries measured by the price level index (PLI). It takes into account people's purchasing power and a country's exchange rate.

I live in both Sydney and Toronto and I would say prices would be slightly cheaper in Canada over Auz because of the proximity to the US, but either country will be more expensive than the US.


----------



## Watchbreath

Yep, I noticed that big time when I was there 2 years ago. Reading menus was an adventure.


----------



## watchvic

Absolutely! Avoid Australia at all costs. Expensive food and watches


----------



## tony20009

KishanDhakan said:


> Dubai definitely i deal in watches in Dubai not authorised but i can get you discount of upto 35% with box and papers Patek, AP Rolex, Hublot, JLC, Cartier and many other watch brands. Dubai duty free is same as elsewhere they do hardly 10%.


Not surprising given the demographics of the region.


----------



## tony20009

napel said:


> For 40% off, count me in. First I have a few things to do:
> 
> -fill out second mortgage paper work
> -cash in kids college funds
> -donate left kidney


ROTFL !!!


----------



## Azizu

Did anyone hear back from "KishanDhakan"?
chasing a PP discount has been my hunt for sometime. sometimes i was able to find good online deals in HK but there is always a caveat, either the watch doesn't come with Origin of Certificate or they don't ship internationally.
i've checked the AD in both New Zealand and Saudi Arabia and they didn't give me more than 10% discount (and it seems they always check the CHF exchange rate when they do give the discount).
online grey market dealers like Jomashop don't offer more than 10% from what i can see.

the hunt is still on, any udpates from you guys?


----------



## bigfatpauli

I think you kind of have your answer... It's really either a 10% (at best on certain models) or grey market/second hand.

It may be different if you were actually in the country shipping in person but, unless it is part of a vacation, the cost of getting there will throw that additional discount out the window. At least that's how I'm reading this and it certainly has been my experience.


----------



## bigfatpauli

I think you kind of have your answer... It's really either a 10% (at best on certain models) or grey market/second hand.

It may be different if you were actually in the country shipping in person but, unless it is part of a vacation, the cost of getting there will throw that additional discount out the window. At least that's how I'm reading this and it certainly has been my experience.


----------



## Simey

I'd be surprised if Dubai is a cheap place to buy a PP these days. First off, you have to find the watch. There are several PP branded ADs but the models they carry are quite limited. When I asked about acquiring a Nautilus I was advised that the wait list was at least 5 years (I eventually found one in London in 3 months). The "read-between-the-lines" message was pretty clearly that those without _wasta_ probably would never see one no matter how many lists you sign up on or how long you wait.

Second, Dubai doesn't really thrive on price competition. Many stores across the country in fact have identical ownership so there is little incentive for them to negotiate much and the high end malls of Dubai do not operate like souks. For that matter even sellers in souks only negotiate down from very high prices to just plain high prices. It's not a cheap country. Dubai is also sort of the end of the supply chain for many products so availability is frequently spotty which further inflates prices. My understanding is that the allocations of Pateks to the country are very low compared to demand. Finally, high end retailing tends to aim towards buyers who aren't particularly price conscious (see my first para above).

And last, the UAE recently introduced VAT which I understand can't be claimed back at the border by non-GCC residents.

I really like Dubai and the high end shopping there is quite an experience. But it is not so much a place to find bargains - unless of course, you mean from one of those annoying sellers who come up to you in the Gold Souk offering dubious "replicas". Otherwise if you want a good price you should do what the locals and expats in Dubai do - fly to London and claim the VAT back at Heathrow.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Simey said:


> I'd be surprised if Dubai is a cheap place to buy a PP these days. First off, you have to find the watch. There are several PP branded ADs but the models they carry are quite limited. When I asked about acquiring a Nautilus I was advised that the wait list was at least 5 years (I eventually found one in London in 3 months). The "read-between-the-lines" message was pretty clearly that those without _wasta_ probably would never see one no matter how many lists you sign up on or how long you wait.
> 
> Second, Dubai doesn't really thrive on price competition. Many stores across the country in fact have identical ownership so there is little incentive for them to negotiate much and the high end malls of Dubai do not operate like souks. For that matter even sellers in souks only negotiate down from very high prices to just plain high prices. It's not a cheap country. Dubai is also sort of the end of the supply chain for many products so availability is frequently spotty which further inflates prices. My understanding is that the allocations of Pateks to the country are very low compared to demand. Finally, high end retailing tends to aim towards buyers who aren't particularly price conscious (see my first para above).
> 
> And last, the UAE recently introduced VAT which I understand can't be claimed back at the border by non-GCC residents.
> 
> I really like Dubai and the high end shopping there is quite an experience. But it is not so much a place to find bargains - unless of course, you mean from one of those annoying sellers who come up to you in the Gold Souk offering dubious "replicas". Otherwise if you want a good price you should do what the locals and expats in Dubai do - fly to London and claim the VAT back at Heathrow.


I was in DUBAI last November while on my cycling trip and spent several days at that MEGA HUGE MALL by the BURJ KALIF and went to all those WATCH BOUTIQUES of Patek, AP, Lange, Breguet
and you are correct, there is no deals in DUBAI. The BREQUET Boutique had a unreal selection of watches and I was told that all these stores in this mall are flagship shops...


----------



## BreguetBrat

Simey said:


> I'd be surprised if Dubai is a cheap place to buy a PP these days. First off, you have to find the watch. There are several PP branded ADs but the models they carry are quite limited. When I asked about acquiring a Nautilus I was advised that the wait list was at least 5 years (I eventually found one in London in 3 months). The "read-between-the-lines" message was pretty clearly that those without _wasta_ probably would never see one no matter how many lists you sign up on or how long you wait.
> 
> Second, Dubai doesn't really thrive on price competition. Many stores across the country in fact have identical ownership so there is little incentive for them to negotiate much and the high end malls of Dubai do not operate like souks. For that matter even sellers in souks only negotiate down from very high prices to just plain high prices. It's not a cheap country. Dubai is also sort of the end of the supply chain for many products so availability is frequently spotty which further inflates prices. My understanding is that the allocations of Pateks to the country are very low compared to demand. Finally, high end retailing tends to aim towards buyers who aren't particularly price conscious (see my first para above).
> 
> And last, the UAE recently introduced VAT which I understand can't be claimed back at the border by non-GCC residents.
> 
> I really like Dubai and the high end shopping there is quite an experience. But it is not so much a place to find bargains - unless of course, you mean from one of those annoying sellers who come up to you in the Gold Souk offering dubious "replicas". Otherwise if you want a good price you should do what the locals and expats in Dubai do - fly to London and claim the VAT back at Heathrow.


I was in DUBAI last November while on my cycling trip and spent several days at that MEGA HUGE MALL by the BURJ KALIF and went to all those WATCH BOUTIQUES of Patek, AP, Lange, Breguet
and you are correct, there is no deals in DUBAI. The BREQUET Boutique had a unreal selection of watches and I was told that all these stores in this mall are flagship shops...


----------

